# XJO and SPI data?



## andrew100 (28 November 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I trying to compare the xjo and the spi data.

I can get the eod data for the xjo, but where can I get the spi data?

Thanks in advance,

Andrew


----------



## Fox (29 November 2009)

Try the free WebIRESS demo platform from Morrison Securities by following this link:

http://www.morrisonsecurities.com/internettrading.php

View the chart for APZ9 (I'm quite sure that is the code but do confirm it yourself) to get the Dec 09 SPI futures contract. You can then right click on the chart to download the EOD data ie. Right click over the chart >> edit chart >> export data.


----------



## andrew100 (29 November 2009)

Thanks Fox for the direction,

I still after something more permanent where I can get SPI EOD data anytime.

Andrew100


----------



## cutz (29 November 2009)

Hi Andrew,

What are you trying to achieve, EOD data to enable download into excel ?

The info Fox gave you is probably the best you're going to get for free (SPI), XJO data is also available on yahoo.


----------



## skyQuake (29 November 2009)

APSPOT would probably be a better choice as thats the SPI continuous contract code for IRESS 

If you're looking for day session only, use APSPOT.SFD
(APSPOT.SFE = Day+night session)


----------



## andrew100 (30 November 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your replies, yes I am trying to get eod data so I can import into other stand alone software and do some technical analysis on it. And also compare it to other data ie XJO.

Hi Fox, I went to the WebIRESS and install the demo platform and charted the APZ9, do you know if that is the spi data for day and night?

Andrew.


----------



## Fox (1 December 2009)

andrew100 said:


> ... charted the APZ9, do you know if that is the spi data for day and night?



I'm not sure myself. I think skyQuake's suggestion of IRESS SPI codes is better ie. use APSPOT instead of APZ9.



> If you're looking for day session only, use APSPOT.SFD
> (APSPOT.SFE = Day+night session)


----------



## GMS (1 December 2009)

Andrew100,

Try the ASX/SFE website. Down the left hand side is prices, research and announcements, and just follow it from there.

Has the EOD data and splits day/SYCOM (night) sessions.

Cheers.


----------



## andrew100 (1 December 2009)

Thanks Fox,

THanks GMS, but I couldn't find the historical download data at the asx/sfe site, all I found was the SFE Market summary and also they had a eod download service but to register you had to be a sfe Participants.

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## andrew100 (1 December 2009)

andrew100 said:


> Thanks Fox,
> 
> THanks GMS, but I couldn't find the historical download data at the asx/sfe site, all I found was the SFE Market summary and also they had a eod download service but to register you had to be a sfe Participants.
> 
> ...




Can you send me a link?

Andrew


----------



## andrew100 (8 December 2009)

skyQuake said:


> APSPOT would probably be a better choice as thats the SPI continuous contract code for IRESS
> 
> If you're looking for day session only, use APSPOT.SFD
> (APSPOT.SFE = Day+night session)




Hi skyQuake,

Thanks for info, I been using it quite a bit. Do you know if there is a APSPOT code for the night market?

Thanks in advance.

Andrew


----------

